# iUSBPort instructions



## patrickdelmage (Mar 13, 2013)

I have just purchased a iUSBPort.
I have connected it to my ipad2 and everything is OK. I bought it so that I would be able to do slideshows using pictures located in different photo folders on USB Flash drives - to be displayed on my ipad.
I cannot see anything that will allow me to do the slideshows that I purchased the device for.
Can anyone help me out please? I have searched the internet but cannot find a solution or instructions on how to.

Many thanks,

Patrick.


----------

